

Welcome to quebix. - _bq

Welcome my friends.It is a very special occasion indeed, and i can assure you that this is the single most important thread that you will have ever read in your entire life. Since I am not a man of many words, the least i can do is offer you a proposal for your inclusion and cooperation to change the world and revolutionize computing in ways never before thought possible.<p>I am now currently recruiting some of the greatest minds on Ycombinator to see who would be the best potential fit for a  co-founder, someone who will not only help me build great products, but also a great company. If you want some insight into my interests, you can visit my webpage at http://www.myspace.com/164645855, if you're ready to change the course of history, then you can e-mail me at bjneff01@moreheadstate.edu.<p><pre><code>           quebix.</code></pre>
How the impossible is done.
======
ph0rque
> Welcome my friends.It is a very special occasion indeed, and i can assure
> you that this is the single most important thread that you will have ever
> read in your entire life. Since I am not a man of many words, the least i
> can do is offer you a proposal for your inclusion and cooperation to change
> the world and revolutionize computing in ways never before thought possible.

You almost lost me there to the irony of your words.

------
Shooter
Quantum Field Theory. Swastika. Software for MySpace that stops ALL spam.
Update profiles. Coded entirely in Flash...

All of this goodness was not necessary, Brandon, you had me at "SinGlE -N- RdY
2 MiNgLe"! 'Tis poetry.

[The Hypetrain leaves the station at 9am, folks...hurry, hurry, hurry!]

------
quebixLtd
stop using my company name please. I show no disrespect or want any problems
but your using the trademark name for my company and my companies name. Thanks
i'm sure we can come to some arrangement on using "quebix" in public with our
consent. However if you continue without our permission we might need to take
this much further.

